# Canon 6D Video, automatically stop recording. Can anybody help?



## Tosh (Feb 10, 2013)

Hello! if anybody help me for the issue, I would very appreciate...!

I bought Canon 6D with TamronSP24-70mm f2.8. I use ScanDisk extreme pro, UHS-I, 32GB, 95mb/sec.

I have a problem for shooting video. The camera stops recording videos all most any condition.
I've written down some details>>

Set All-i 25P (buttery low)

1. Could shoot more than 1 min
2. After 51 sec: Start making little sound while shooting and Movie recording stopped automatically
3. After 21 sec: Movie recording stopped automatically
4. After 44 sec: Movie recording stopped automatically
5. Could shoot more than 1 min
6. After 41sec: Movie recording stopped automatically and Err message: Err card cannot be accessed. 

Re-insert the card

7. 2 min 22sec : Movie recording stopped automatically, Err message: Err card cannot be accessed. 
8. After 12 sec: Movie recording stopped automatically

Format card & Charged buttery 100%

1. 00:23 Movie recording stopped automatically
2. 00:06 Movie recording stopped automatically

Change to All-i 24P
00:28 sec Movie recording stopped automatically

Change to All-i 1280 25p
00:23 Movie recording stopped automatically

Changed to 1980 IPB 25p

Record more than 2 mins but it buffers in the middle, with the grey scale appears on the right top corner of LCD screen. 
Also the buttery doesn't hold so good. I cannot use same buttery more than 4 hours of photo shooting. Is it normal?

If someone has similar experience or knows solution, could you please advise me?

Thank you!

Tosh


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 10, 2013)

Don't be fooled by the 95mb/sec card, its only that speed for reading. Do a *LOW LEVEL* format on the card before using it again, and see if that helps. Overwriting files on a SD card after a normal in-camera quick format can be deadly slow, since it must erase each block before it writes, and for a SD card, thats very slow.
Let us know if that helps


----------



## Tosh (Feb 11, 2013)

Dear Mt Spokane,

Thank you so much for your suggestion.

I tried I did Low file format.. But basically the problem wasn't solved. I even noticed that even though with IPB, it stops recording... 

I tried like this below.

1920 25p AII-I

1. I could shoot more than 5 mis, and stopped the video.

2. I could shoot only 1min 25 sec: Movie recording stopped automatically

Switch off camera

3. Could shoot 55sec: Movie recording stopped automatically

4. 14sec: Movie recording stopped automatically

Low file format again.

5. 38 sec: Movie recording stopped automatically

Changed to 1920 25p IPB

After 11 min 50 sec: Movie recording stopped automatically

I wonder, if this is card problem or camera problem..


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 11, 2013)

I'd certainly try a different card, however, a low level format should fix any card errors, so its remote, but possible that the card is defective.


----------



## zachsky (Apr 9, 2013)

I CAN HELP!!!! 

I recently bought a 6D with a 32GB Sandisk Ultra class 10 card with transfer speeds of up to 30mb/s. the camera kept shutting off after 4 minutes and giving the message "movie recording has stopped automatically" 
I went back thinking it was a bunk card, and got the same card again. Same problem exactly .

I am using Cinestyle shooting 1920x1080 at 24p

Went back and got a SanDisk extreme SDXC 32GB card with transfers up to 45mb/s and I have not had any problems since. 

I was just running up against buffer issues with the card before. 

I started with a LOW LEVEL format as everyone on this post has stated and it seems to work. 

My only question now is that when recording for more than 12 minutes or so, the clip is broken into two clips, but will be keep recording. 

Does anyone know if I were to use an even faster card if I would still run into this issue? Its not the biggest deal, it just says "Clip was split because it exceeded the 4GB capacity for a clip"

Anyone use these?

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/SanDisk+-+Extreme+Pro+64GB+Secure+Digital+XC+(SDXC)+UHS-I+Memory+Card/3827055.p?id=1218435170116&skuId=3827055


----------



## Axilrod (Apr 15, 2013)

It's definitely your card. And I wouldn't shoot ALL-I there is zero difference in image quality and the files are massive.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Apr 15, 2013)

Axilrod said:


> It's definitely your card. And I wouldn't shoot ALL-I there is zero difference in image quality and the files are massive.



+1. This issue is almost always caused by a card with a too-slow transfer speed.


----------



## jon_charron (Sep 30, 2013)

This is an old thread but I also have a Canon 6D and have been happily shooting video with 16GB Etreme 45/Mbps cards. Last week I bought a 32GB Extreme Pro card with 95/Mbps and paid dearly for it, but it crashes just as above 2 out of 3 times I shoot. It's very frustrating as I do a lot of interviews. This card was also almost $100 from Samy's Camera here in LA. 

Do I need to take the card back? I don't even know if that's possible or if I have to send it to Sandisk.


----------

